# How did the Shifa test go?



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Im pretty counfused about how my test went. This is my second year of application at Shifa Med School and this time around i really studied hard. But to my dismay, the physics section was quite hard, compared to Biology and Chemistry. What do you guys think? How did it go for all u who took it on the 24th?

Oh, and the invigilators were quite finicky about anyone marking the question paper. So do u think they r going to use the same questions for the test on the 31st?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think so! They will change the questions or mayb sme questions. Anyway wat about math?? How was it?? And wat particularly was difficult in physics?? Can u plz tell, was the paper general or specific?? How many numerical were there and where did u do the rough work if not allowed to do so on the question paper????


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Math was not that difficult. Very basic quadratic equations, some log questions. Physics was mostly A2 part, i.e. Circular motion, SHM, etc and LOADS of calculations in physics. I might b scaring people since im not good at physics myself so they might just have been difficult for me. But the general trend was tht physics was harder than the rest. Whereas Biology and Chemistry were from AS part. English was difficult too. I dont understand why they ahve to test us with IDIOMS! Yes idioms! eg. Teething troubles; To gild the pill; Red letter day etc. 

A seperate sheet was given for the rough work and compared to last year the exam was to be solved with a pen so if you make a mistake, well thats it!


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks man! Just one more question, did the paper followed the the syllabus prescribed at the end of the prospectus?? I mean there are sme chapters missing, like bio energetics, enzymes etc. Was there any question frm those chapters which were not mentioned??
And plz plz, tell us wat more did they ask in english apart frm idioms??


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

they had like some synonyms, opposites etc 
apart from that there were a few questions on ethics



and yeah physics was tough


i did my rough work on the question paper and people do take care when marking ur answers cause u have to do that with a ballpoint pen and once uv marked it wrong its over


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

How did u guys prepared for the test?? Just read the text or memorized it whole?? And plz answer the syllabus question i asked. Was there anything extra stuff not mentioned in the syllabus at the end of the prospectus.M really nervous about wat might cme in the test.Only three days left!!


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

i never noticed they dont have those chapters in the list :s. Well Id prepared them anyway since im taking the PMC test as well. I took FSc tutions and plus i literaly memorised the Bio book, some of chem and phy too.

And as Coolblue said, they had synonyms and antonyms as well. 

Dont worry man, it wont be that hard to get in if u score ok in the entrance exam [around 50 %] and have 800 above in FSc. Good luck [to me too ]


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i think that to be on the safe side u shoul study the topics mentioned in the syllabus for the test


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks man, m at 887 mark, in the FSc. really worried about math. did the quadratic equtions and logarithm yesterday. Any thing else for mathematics????


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

is shifa a private or a government college


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*private.*


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

How was the test...all of you who took it on Sunday 31st Aug?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

The test was typical, way too much! Same theory here, Chemistry and Biology were easier than physics. And the total number of students who appeared were 1381 compared to 2500+ last year. And a number of students were absent too, more than 3 in my class.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

The results of shifa entrance test are out! Theyv put it on campus today and by tomorrow morning it will be up on thier website, so good luck all those who havnt found thiers out as yet!


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

sup people
shifa college has made the result of the entrance exam available on its website
how did u guys score 

and they say that the interviews will b held in the first week of september
howz that goin to be. like who r the people who r supposed to go for the interviews


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

i got 51%
Is tht good enuf...? How did you guys do. Well they are going to send u a letter saying uv been selected for the interview on this this date so be there. And then you wait for the final list to be put on!


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i got 58.7% and i don know if it is good enuf my friends got like 53% and 56% 
only if the shifa people had given us our merit no. i.e. our rank on the merit list we would hv known a little more about our situation


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, thats awesome! My frnd had 49% last year and 866 marks in FSc and he got in. So im guessing theres a good cahnce that people with above 50 would too.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

i got 48.6%

Now that the results are out plz seniors help us to prepare our interview. Medgrunt plz give us sme hint. Plz don't write that follow this link stuff. We need sme hint!

And all of those who are above 40% have done great! I think a seperate letter will be issued conveying the interview date and time.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Yea, please everyone, a little help with the interview!
If they say they r gonna take the interviews int he first week, then we shud be getting our letters latest by tomorrow, dont you think?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The interview is really nothing to worry about, just make sure you don't say things like, Yes I'm going into medicine for the money, or yes I'm going into medicine because my parents said that I should, and worst of all, don't say, I'm going into medicine because they're making me-- unless you really don't want to get in.

Other than that, don't dress like a clown, but don't dress like a fashion model either.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

What about controversial topics like Euthenasia [dont know the spellings] and abortion? Is there a 'rcorrect' answer to it which we shud say even if we believe otherwise?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*The Shifa Interview*

They won't ask things like that. If you think they might, feel free to come up with whatever you think the correct answer to that question is. It's not your job to know the in's and out's of ethical medicine- that's what they're supposed to teach you once you're a student at their institution.

BTW, I took a look at the scores from the entrance test today. If you got over 50% I'd say you have a good chance. To the guy who got 0.14%, look elsewhere.

They should be putting up a list anytime this week or early next week at the latest of who should come back for an interview. It should also be posted online.

Another thing you should know is that the *admissions list* is almost entirely made from scores/grades/equivalence and other application data. The interview process is just to make sure they're not letting in some clown by mistake, or someone who might be a great student but really doesn't want to practice medicine. What the interview process *IS NOT*, is some way to convince or WOW the administration into getting in in case someone did poorly on every other part of the admissions process and is now looking for redemption.

If you have good scores and are a good speaker, you really have nothing to worry about, there are no right or wrong answers in this interview, and you don't need to kiss up to whoever is taking it. Don't repeat yourself, don't say things like "I love medicine, I love helping people, etc, etc other bs statements." Try to show a bit of personality, don't act afraid, and make sure to smile when you talk. Don't use the typical Pakistani serious-photo-pose. If they ask you why you're going into medicine, tell them the truth- for me, it was my passion to overcome challenges, my desire to be a part of something which is mentally stimulating as well as emotionally/spiritually rewarding, and to engross myself in a field that I feel will continue to grow and have medical + technological breakthroughs for many years- in other words, it was a combination of my favorite things: technology, medicine, engineering, and socialising. 

Trust me, it's already been decided. The interview list will only consist of 150 people, 130 of which will probably be accepted. If it's more than that, it'll be a first, though it may happen now that the college has gotten much bigger.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Your post comes as a relief I must say! 
Thanx for all the info and help...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

added some more info. Hopefully you saw it again.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

They do sometimes ask ethical questions -- I was asked about abortion and family planning. But they don't really expect a 'right' answer. It's more just to see your train of thought.

Like MastahRiz said, the interview is not a big deal. Just a formality really. Show up looking presentable...don't look like a scrub, but you don't need to wear a suit either. You'll talk to a doctor or two for a couple of minutes and as long as you don't make a complete fool of yourself you'll be waived through.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks MastahRiz! When will we get our letters??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You might not get a letter. You should check online and if you can, check in the Shifa lobby right where they posted the list for the entrance test results. The list should be up within the next two weeks.


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

i applied to Shifa on basis of my SAT II scores, so i was exempted from the entry test. i'm really nervous about the interview.. the college hasn't gotten back to me as yet... and i'm just freaking out. =\ no letters, no updates on the website... i can't even check the lobby you mentioned above.. cuz i'm all the way in lahore and shifa's in islamabad. sighs.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

If you live far away, they do sometimes conduct interviews over the phone, granted that you qualify for an interview.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

U mean i have not qualified?? 48.65% is my entrance test result. Got 80.9% in FS.c and 81% in Matric. Am i qualified?? Last year friend of mine got a letter for just 43%


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> You might not get a letter. You should check online and if you can, check in the Shifa lobby right where they posted the list for the entrance test results. The list should be up within the next two weeks.


He meant that in case they don't send a letter, you should check online/in the lobby for the list. However, they normally do send out letters to everyone granted an interview.



Xero said:


> U mean i have not qualified?? 48.65% is my entrance test result. Got 80.9% in FS.c and 81% in Matric. Am i qualified?? Last year friend of mine got a letter for just 43%


48% is a good score so hopefully you'll make the cut. the interview list is not out yet though so we don't know if you've qualified.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Xero said:


> U mean i have not qualified?? 48.65% is my entrance test result. Got 80.9% in FS.c and 81% in Matric. Am i qualified?? Last year friend of mine got a letter for just 43%


It's all relative. Last year 30% was a bad score. This year the average is 30%, with the majority of scores being less than 40. There's no set percentage for what's considered passing or failing on this exam.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanx man, u really gave me a shock.
They changed smething on their site. " INTERVIEW DATES WILL BE CONVEYED LATER"


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hmm, I took a look at some of the scores posted on the wall -- if you people have around 50% or above, and your equivalence score isn't bad, I think you have a good chance of being offered admission to the new class.

Good to see Med Studentz users doing well on the test! Tons of people did very poorly so it's nice to see you guys are tearing it up.

P.S. Typical Pakistani serious-photo-pose is pure genius! We should start a thread where we just save pictures of people who think you're supposed to look like you're dead in a picture.


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

hey !!! im new in this forum !! i waz goin throug the posts and came to knw tht a no of shifa students are here !!!!! plz someone frm shifa can u tell me truthfully is shifa the right deal !!! i waz mad abt aga khan got upto intw stage but cudnt make the final cut of 100 students and wht i hav generally heard shifa is nearest thing to aku!!!!! but if i do cum to and graduate will i be at par with a aku student and wht abt history of shifa grad in usmle!!!!!!!!!!!!
as for the test of shifa i got 60% and hav 853 marks in fsc so wht r my chances to get a final call???????????


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

people will tell you that u dont have to worry about whether u r goin to get a call or not


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Lolz! Agree with cool blue. U don't have to worry khan. And regarding ur other question whether to take admission in Shifa or not, I think its one of the best college. 


P.S Guys if anyone of u get a call from shifa regarding interview do post a message here


----------



## creativemn (Sep 1, 2008)

I got 53.92% in the entrance test and 921 in Fsc and 765 in metric. Please tell me what are my chances cause i feel i didnt perform well in the test. I am really desprate to get into shifa.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hard to say exactly what your chances are, but if you scored above 50% on the entrance test, then you've definitely done a great deal towards improving them already.


----------



## Matiullah_26 (Feb 3, 2007)

*@CREATIVEMN & @KING KHAN*

:happy: i m 100% hopefull that both of u will get admission... juz relax for the interview n i think u don't hav ne trouble... coz not only entry test counts but also fsc score... n both of u fulfill that... enjoy...
n i would say that after aku, SHIFA N CMH LAHORE r da best colleges... sorry for those who don't agree with me...


----------



## creativemn (Sep 1, 2008)

Can someone also tell me when the merit list will be online. Thanks


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

O.k im going to be a bit of a jerk here. When it has been stated before by two different people that if you have gotten more than 50% in your entry test then you have a pretty good chance of getting in then i dont see the point of everyone posting thier marks and asking about it.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Everyone needs their own separate piece of mind when it comes to something like med school admission.





creativemn said:


> Can someone also tell me when the merit list will be online. Thanks


If we knew, we'd have posted it already. Read through the entire thread please.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

usmanmir said:


> O.k im going to be a bit of a jerk here. When it has been stated before by two different people that if you have gotten more than 50% in your entry test then you have a pretty good chance of getting in then i dont see the point of everyone posting thier marks and asking about it.





Usman wat is ur FS.c score???

Inquired at the Shifa Admission Office yesterday. Interviews will be conducted in the following week. May b the list will be up on monday!


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Xero said:


> Usman wat is ur FS.c score???


 
Why do you ask...? Just curious.


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

I got 40.14% in my shifa test
Do i even stand a chance??


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

there is always chance#yes


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

stop worrying about how everyone else did, if you really care look at the entire list that's posted in the lobby. comparing yourself to everyone else on the forum won't really give you a proper idea of where you stand and what your interview chances are.

the interview list will probably be out in a few days anyways, so just relax.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Yar one of my frndz had 33% last year and he was calld for the interview, he didnt get in though. Another friend of mine who had 38% marks got in and her name was the last one in the final merit list. So lets see...


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

today i glanced thru the results displayed at the notice board of the college !!!!!!
around 35 ppl hav scored above 59 % in the test !!!!with the top at sumthing like 74%!!!!! soooo u can get a rough idea of where u stand !!!! but ppl dun worry i am sure many of the high scorers will make it through in punjab medical colleges entrance test as it has abt 2700 seats this year !!! i hope tht will make things a bit easier..........


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

The highest is 77 something...but yea, you are right. Many would get into PMC as Shifa is just a fall back for them.

Iv applied to PMC and will soon apply to LMDC and CMH, but believe it or not my first choice is Shifa!


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

usmanmir said:


> Why do you ask...? Just curious.


Ya man just curious. The delay in interviews is getting on my nerves!





Faiha said:


> I got 40.14% in my shifa test
> Do i even stand a chance??


M not sure, last year a friend of mine was called for interview. He attained 39.9% in the test :happy:






king khan said:


> today i glanced thru the results displayed at the notice board of the college !!!!!!
> around 35 ppl hav scored above 59 % in the test !!!!with the top at sumthing like 74%!!!!! soooo u can get a rough idea of where u stand !!!! but ppl dun worry i am sure many of the high scorers will make it through in punjab medical colleges entrance test as it has abt 2700 seats this year !!! i hope tht will make things a bit easier..........


Yep, most of them usually leave for PMC. And considering that this year there are more seats, more ppl will leave. #yes






usmanmir said:


> The highest is 77 something...but yea, you are right. Many would get into PMC as Shifa is just a fall back for them.
> 
> Iv applied to PMC and will soon apply to LMDC and CMH, but believe it or not my first choice is Shifa!


Usman do we have to apply to CMH and LMDC through our results in PMC test?? Will they take another test of their own?? Wat are the last dates for both the colleges??


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

Xero said:


> Ya man just curious. The delay in interviews is getting on my nerves!


tell me about it !! argh. i was thinkin the list would be online monday/tuesday but the admissions person said ' three to four days ' which in paki lingo translated to end of the week if not early next week.
there are so many things i have to plan; the waiting is making me go insane !

good luck to everyone. entry test sounds like a pain; m glad i didn't have to take it.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

They r taking exceptionally long! Wat if the interview date coincide with the PMC test????


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

I think they are planning to do that! Overlap the dates with the test or a day before that so some candidates drop out just like that. EVIL!!!

The wait is seriously getting to me...i HOPE it comes out today!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Soon as it comes out we'll let you guys know.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

No list today tooo, damn! Yaar i can't prepare for PMC, m too nervous for Shifa.....!


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Im sure now its going to take a week more. Coz i remember last year the test was on 15th september and the list came out around 30th and the interviews were from 1st oct till 4th oct.


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

They call the top 300 People for interviews right???
And only a 100 will be selected??
Im really nervous
I wish they would tell us already
Waiting is harsh


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I doubt they'll call 300 for interviews.

They admit anywhere from 100 to 150 I guess.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Not quite sure how many people get called for the interview, but keep in mind that out of them many have applied to Shifa as a backup, rather than their first choice.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Last year they called everyone above 40% i.e the passing marks


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Xero said:


> Last year they called everyone above 40% i.e the passing marks


There's no set value for what's considered passing.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

OK OK, just a theory!! Still waiting.......


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Xero said:


> Last year they called everyone above 40% i.e the passing marks


One of my friends from last year got a call for the interview on 33%. I met a friend who knows someone from the faculty or something at Shifa and according to him the merit is very high this time around, despite the lesser number of students. He said there were almost 300 students with 39% marks! He was was actually stating that he has very thin chances. So im hoping poeple with marks 45 and above wud be called for the interview.

Well neway, we'l find out tomorrow, hopefully. I calld Shifa and the lady said it would be up by tomorrow. G'luck guys!#happy

The interview list and dates are up on the board at Shifa. They havnt updated the site though. Maybe till mrow morning.


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG they are!!!
Scared i havent seen them yet

OMG I GOT SELECTED for the interview!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 im ecstatic
Tips anyone
How did everyone else do??


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Faiha said:


> OMG I GOT SELECTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> im ecstatic


 

Me tooooooooooooooooo!! 

Mines on the 15th September! But still...people get droppd even after the interview, so im still a little scared.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Good work guys. If anyone else needs to know whether their names are up, let us know. Otherwise, wait for the site update and good luck.


----------



## creativemn (Sep 1, 2008)

the result isnt on the website????

have to wait till tomm#angry

usmanmir and faiha, can i know what were ur entrance test results. Thanks


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

creativemn said:


> usmanmir and faiha, can i know what were ur entrance test results. Thanks


 
I have 50.85% and 866 in F.Sc. Hope against hope i get in....! *praying*#nerd


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

I know im really scared to i hope i dont say something like really stupid and like mess it up
but i mean its slightly relieving since atleast weve gotten this far
Good luck to everyone who doesnt know already
Im sure what happens will be for the best 
Peace 

Well i fot 40.14% and yes that 0.14% makes every difference 
Im sure im alot far down on the list considering so many people got 50% and above
Lets all hope we dont make complete asses out of oursleves in the interview


----------



## creativemn (Sep 1, 2008)

congrats to u both and good luck to all the others


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

yup GUD LUCK to every1!!!!!!!!!!!! TODAy iZ a BiG dAy........ hope every1 gEtS tHrOgH!!!!!#happy


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

the entry test results are out on the shifa website.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

we don't want the entry test result. we want the list, still not updated!! Aargh!! M up after Sehri to chk it up and it hasnt been updated yet, still waiting.



Congrats, Usman and Faiha!! Do pray for us now!!


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Faiha said:


> OMG they are!!!
> Scared i havent seen them yet
> 
> OMG I GOT SELECTED for the interview!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...





usmanmir said:


> Me tooooooooooooooooo!!
> 
> Mines on the 15th September! But still...people get droppd even after the interview, so im still a little scared.


Just came back from Shifa, Alhamdulillah m selected toooooooooooo!!! :happy:
They selected almost 250 ppl m sure. Usman my interview is also on 15th September. Wat about the timings??

The site is still not updated!


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

got an interview, 15th sept, whee !!! congrats to all of u who did get an invite, and good luck !


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

Xero said:


> Just came back from Shifa, Alhamdulillah m selected toooooooooooo!!! :happy:
> They selected almost 250 ppl m sure. Usman my interview is also on 15th September. Wat about the timings??
> 
> The site is still not updated!


they will mail the procedure with the timings; called them to ask how my interview will be conducted since i'm in US, she said watch ur mail. i'm guessin the timings will be included in the letter.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Xero said:


> Just came back from Shifa, Alhamdulillah m selected toooooooooooo!!! :happy:
> They selected almost 250 ppl m sure. Usman my interview is also on 15th September. Wat about the timings??
> 
> The site is still not updated!


 
Hey Congrats everyone and thankyou! Maybe we'l see each other xero 
They send you a letter telling about the procedure and timings and what documents to bring along. Would come to you by the ned of this week probably. The site has been updated with just this

"The dates of the interview has been announced"

Thats it, no list nothing. So im guessing everyone will ahve to run down or send someone to check if thier names in it or not.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Sure man, we will probably c each other. 

For a cmplete list visit this link:

http://www.shifacollege.edu/med/upload/documents/list.pdf

They have selected 282 ppl!


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey they have selected a guy wid 32% marks too roll number 22....


----------



## creativemn (Sep 1, 2008)

Since they have selected 200+ students and there r only 100 seats, on what basis are they going to eliminate students in the interview? #confused


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

they don't eliminate all the students. Some students leave for PMC (most of them, particularly with high scores), sme dont turn up for the interview, sme are unable to pay the fee up to a marked date. And sme leave the seat, cuz they have taken admission smewhere else.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

creativemn said:


> Since they have selected 200+ students and there r only 100 seats, on what basis are they going to eliminate students in the interview? #confused


In the past ten years Shifa has *never* has a set number of seats. Where'd you get that information from?


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

i got selected for the interview as well. i'm the FIRST candidate. =\ lol


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

it is mentioned in the prospectus that shifa can accommodate upto a 100 students 

its not mentioned like shifa takes a fixed 100 every yr


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Ah, ok. Well, if they stick to that, I'll be surprised. They took almost 150 last year. One year they only took 50. It'll be interesting to see what happens this time around.


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

Ooooh im so excited 
This will be fun


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

Are all the interviws on the 15th or just some??
Because i cant see the list i dont have adobe acrobat reader onmy computer


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

Faiha said:


> Are all the interviws on the 15th or just some??
> Because i cant see the list i dont have adobe acrobat reader onmy computer


Faiha!!! the selection list of intw is in ascending order of the roll nos of the selected candidates!! sooo the first 70 hav intw on 15th the next 70 on16th and so onnn....... my rollno 1090 i hav intw on 18th!!!!!#happy 

but can any1 tell me why the hell my friend didnt get thru inspite of the fact he got 44% in the test 926 in fsc and 960/1050 in matric!!!! is tht possible???#confused


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> Ah, ok. Well, if they stick to that, I'll be surprised. They took almost 150 last year. One year they only took 50. It'll be interesting to see what happens this time around.



yeah fingers crossed
lets wait n watch who goes thru


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

I heard there is a new updated list and the decreased the number of applicants


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

where did u get to see that


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

king khan said:


> Faiha!!! the selection list of intw is in ascending order of the roll nos of the selected candidates!! sooo the first 70 hav intw on 15th the next 70 on16th and so onnn....... my rollno 1090 i hav intw on 18th!!!!!#happy
> 
> but can any1 tell me why the hell my friend didnt get thru inspite of the fact he got 44% in the test 926 in fsc and 960/1050 in matric!!!! is tht possible???#confused


 

You cnat be serious! REALLY!? Its scary man...no i still dont believe it!


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> In the past ten years Shifa has *never* has a set number of seats. Where'd you get that information from?


Every private college can take upto 100 students each other. If the college is recently recognized by PMDC, it can only take 50 students. When PMDC is satisfied the seats are doubled.
This is the PMDC rule. Shifa can take a maximum of 100 students but in the end most of them leave so the number never reaches 100. U can get a clear idea from the number of people selected for interview.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Usman, Faiha and all those who got selected for interviews have u received the letter yet????


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Xero said:


> Usman, Faiha and all those who got selected for interviews have u received the letter yet????


I havn't as yet. I recieved a call though, earlier today. I asked the woman if we wud get letters and she said yes, hopefully by tomorrow. We have to be there at 9.

Why do you want to be a doctor?

Prepare well for this question, as in think about it beforehand, coz it always happens that one blanks out at the last moment.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

no letter, called last night and the lady said we will send u an email today, no email either. will again again tonight to make sure what the procedure is. 
getting used to the pak procedures, unprofessionalism isn't pissing me off anymore, haha.


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

usmanmir said:


> You cnat be serious! REALLY!? Its scary man...no i still dont believe it!


Unbelievable!! isnt it!! but the thing is he is not interested to even call and check if it was a mistake!!! which i seriously believe it is!!! he is pretty sure hell make it through in pmc so......#happy 
hey!! best of luck usman and all u ppl who got selected for the intw !!!!


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i got the interview letter today
nun much in it they just want u to come on the interview day at 9 am


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

me too, 9 am they said.
but the lady on the phone said it'll be different since it will be via phone, so i have to call and ask since i didn't receive the email she was sure she would send out.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

cinderella said:


> so i have to call and ask since i didn't receive the email she was sure she would send out.


haha that sounds about right.

congrats on getting an interview, hopefully will see you around next year


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

MedGrunt said:


> haha that sounds about right.
> 
> congrats on getting an interview, hopefully will see you around next year


this will be 5th call, and i get told the same thing. sigh.

i hope so !! 
do u live in the dorms?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

nope, i'm kickin it in an apartment.

they just started using a 5th hostel building for girls this year, but i've seen the other 4 ones which are pretty dirty/disgusting so i'm sure it can't be that much better than the other ones they're using. if you want to read more about the hostels, check out the Shifa thread: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/2-shifa-college-medicine-islamabad-pakistan.html


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

i have; my parents aren't too keen on me getting an apartment, though i would love tht. do u live by urself ? i heard it's not as easy for girls to live alone as it is here; the horror stories made me mark the ' i need accomodations' on the ap; i'll check it out for a year & see how it goes.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Well the last hurdle awaits. May Allah help us all to succeed in it, Ameen!


----------

